# Are you a Narutard ?



## Wolfenstein (Nov 12, 2009)

My girlfriend told me about some Anime that alot of americans are into called Naruto or Narutu w/e 

considering a larger user base here is from N.A I thought i'd ask if you watch this stuff "why?"

P.S its not airred on UK terrestial TV to my knowledge.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 12, 2009)

I haven't any friends that's why


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 12, 2009)

I watch Naruto... I'm not sure I understand the question. "Why" do I watch it? Why do you watch the shit you do? I watch a lot of anime, Naruto just happens to be one of the series I watch.


----------



## Zak1233 (Nov 12, 2009)

What are you actually asking? Your question makes no sense to me  If people like a tv show/anime they'll watch it, I thought that was obvious lol


----------



## sami (Nov 12, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I watch Naruto... I'm not sure I understand the question. "Why" do I watch it? Why do you watch the shit you do? I watch a lot of anime, Naruto just happens to be one of the series I watch.



Same boat. New ep streamed today or tmrw where I watch it at.

I tried reading the manga, which is WAY further than the anime, but I'm too adhd'd or something.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 12, 2009)

No new episode today, have to wait until next week for a double episode featuring the Sasuke vs Itachi fight.

And yeah, I wish I could read manga too, but I hate comic books. If they had novels I'd be all over that shit though.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 12, 2009)

Stoped following it ages ago because I'm too lazy to try to keep up. 

Then I saw the second season where they're older and I had no Idea what's going on. 

Typical Shonen Jump stuff going on forever.


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 12, 2009)

I was following it for quite a while, but I stopped watching during the fillers before Shippuden. I've seen some Shippuden since then, but I haven't really kept up with it. It's a decent series, though the English dub hurts my brain.


----------



## sami (Nov 12, 2009)

Shippuden is really good. The only thing I don't like about Naruto and Bleach is that they're like Dragonball Z....dragging out fights across several eps. It's like, C'MON already!


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 12, 2009)

Well, I think the guy who writes Naruto did say that he was influenced quite a bit by Toriyama.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 12, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> Well, I think the guy who writes Naruto did say that he was influenced quite a bit my Toriyama.


that explains a lot of the battles...


----------



## sami (Nov 26, 2009)

Shippuden eps 135-137 

Can't wait for 138!


----------



## lurgar (Nov 27, 2009)

You know, the anime has been really good lately. It's a nice contrast from the way the manga has been going. It was good the past few weeks, but that's because the main characters aren't anywhere near the action. I really hope the anime doesn't show the spousal-abused antics of Naruto or Sasuke's HATRED. Ugh.


----------



## sami (Dec 3, 2009)

138 was great!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 3, 2009)

my kid loves it and has the video game.


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 3, 2009)

I like it, though I haven't seen any episodes in months and months and months 

I need to watch Bleach for that matter too


----------



## sami (Dec 3, 2009)

135-138 deal with the major part of both regular Naruto and Shippuden stories. Sasuke's in all 4 eps.


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 3, 2009)

iT was good


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 3, 2009)

Susano'o was EPIC!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Dec 3, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Susano'o was EPIC!!!



...I would like to know what Itachi said before he died though


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 4, 2009)

Do you read the manga? I could tell you but I don't want to spoil it for you. PM me if you want to know what he said.


----------



## sami (Dec 4, 2009)

Naw, I tried but am spoiled with it being animated and in full color. If I really need to know what happens next, I'll check a few pages out.


----------

